# Establishing a dry lot for minis



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My mini shared a small dry lot with her mule filly (what you'll get if you aren't careful. LOL), and before that, with another mini mare, that was 100 x 100 and she did fine in that. Enough room to run around and act silly. The more the better though, of course. For boredom, use lower quality hay and split a her ration in a few tiny holed slow feeder nets, then string them around the pen so she has to move to get them. It took my mare most of the day to eat one and a half flakes xD


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Fence in an area and let a horse (or two or three) on it for a few days. They will turn it up in no time!


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

goats are great at clearing. Our small goat pasture quickly turned into a dry lot. be carful with the mini stud in with the goats. I knew someone that did that and when the goats started going into heat, the donkey started mounting them. he killed one doe before they were able to separate them.


----------

